# Vintage Guitar Show in Toronto.



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there much buzz about this show in late June ? Much advertising ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Um, no. Anyone?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

??????????


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't heard about it...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There used to be one in Richmond Hill. Is it still around?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

they haven`t advertised it in Japan.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

sneakypete said:


> they haven`t advertised it in Japan.


smartypants...

is "audiorep2" referring to the old tundra music vintage guitar show...???...


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

CityTV news says it has been cancelled.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I went to that show for several years way back starting with the first one when there was actually cool walk in stuff and many different vendors both used and new. The last time I was there it was a far cry from that...unfortunately the heyday of that show is long past...IMO


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The first vintage guitar show I ever went to was in Detroit. It was held on the floor of a JR. A sized hockey arena and had about 50 vendors and some great deals. I went to the Tundra show about ten years ago and was a little disappointed. There were only about a dozen vendors and most of them were from stores in the Southern Ontario area that I already frequented.

That being said they're offering free admission if you pre-register so I might just go anyway.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I went to the last one... and it was pretty sad. A great opportunity but only a few vendors showed up. Looks like the only hope for the Great White North is the Montreal Guitar Show (which is next weekend BTW). Unfortunately though, it is not a vintage show. I think I will check it out... there always seems to some star luthiers (Marc Beneteau, Sergei de Jonge, Linda Manzer, GW Barry, Nik Huber, ....). I am keen to see what the 12th Fret's David Wren brings over. His website has some pretty impressive stuff. 

Its just too bad there is no actual "vintage" guitar shows...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I was planning on attending this year's Tundra Show - preregistered and even had a couple of vintsge guitars ready to go, but I was out of town and couldn't get back in time. 

Did anyone here go? 
Pix? 
Report?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> I was planning on attending this year's Tundra Show - preregistered and even had a couple of vintsge guitars ready to go, but I was out of town and couldn't get back in time.
> 
> Did anyone here go?
> Pix?
> Report?


Yes, I went there today. I'll be posting some pictures in a new thread in a little while.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Last time I paid my $5 or was it $10? ... anyway no one was there. The tables were empty. Ed Mcdonald claimed everyone cancelled on him at the last minute. I dont know about that. I will not go to that show again.


It might be a bit of an exception this year though. All the out of towners learning about the troubles of G20 at the last second might have thrown a wrench into it.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

went , mabey 5 boths , waste of money .. and again they claimed a lot people cancelled do to the G20


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

*Tundra vintage guitar show*

Yeah I went,paid 10 bucks,saw everything in 3 minutes.


----------

